# ive finally made it here,but its so ugly not sure what to expect



## alienatedandalonewith3 (Aug 9, 2011)

hi,after 8 months of hell with my controlling verbally abusive husband i ve finally had him served,but not with out a restraining order
after a incident where he attacked me verbally at my sons school (where i work)
he was abusive to my son calling him a dumb ass useless and telling my son he would be nothing in life that he wasnt special,he then shaved my sons head,my son is 13 and sent a text message to a girl something my husband disapproves of any oppsite sex contact,for any of the kids

well it all esculated for about 2 hours,my neighbors called police after my girls came over crying,that my husband was screaming and had my son locked in his room and wouldnt let anyone in 

well long story short,police came husband voluntary left came back next morning,fights and screams continued for 4 days,

my husband left town for 10 days and i got a restraining order

something i refused todo with any of our other incidents because my husband is a police officer

well they served him as soon as he got off the plane,they served him with restraining order and divorce papers

me and kids took safety where we could and husband has abided the order,well now he is fired they will not give him his job back intill i agree to pull the order and they will write the order into the divorce degree
my husband has hired a criminal attorney not a divorce,and it is the proscutting attorney for the city he works for

im so lost as whats going to happen next,i cant understand what hes going todo
we go thursday to court where my lawyer will dismiss the order and write the new one into the degree
im scared to death to see my husband i dont know what happens?

my husband sets to deploy in 4 weeks,im scared i messed this up for him also or my children might not get too see him before then
he is also slowly shutting things off,he took the money and i have very little intill i dont know when
ive been looking for a job for 6 months since i first talk to lawyer,ive been a stay at home mom for 13 years,we have been married 10 1/2
can anyone please give me any advice?
or any input?


----------



## rightallalong (Dec 6, 2011)

there must be some sort of domestic abuse shelter organisation where you live who have counsellors who can help you. Dont be afraid just because hes a police officer and you think people will just see the hero and not the thug, my husband is a police officer too so I and many others know that behind the uniform its often a different story


----------



## Again71 (Mar 31, 2011)

rightallalong said:


> there must be some sort of domestic abuse shelter organisation where you live who have counsellors who can help you. Dont be afraid just because hes a police officer and you think people will just see the hero and not the thug, my husband is a police officer too so I and many others know that behind the uniform its often a different story


I also know the mind games played by some of these men that are police officers- mine is the Chief who is controlling by nature. We live in the city he works for. I have often thought when he is on one of his tirades, if something should happen; who would protect me? All his officers would follow his command.

Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rightallalong (Dec 6, 2011)

Yep, theres a reason why divorce rates so high in the force.....


----------

